# volcom baldface guide pants vs L gore tex pants?



## ratking20 (Jan 18, 2013)

anybody have both that can compare? im a fan of the baldface gear. not so sure about the L gore tex????????


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, the gore tex are......basic gore tex without all the bells and whistles of baldface or tds. If your leaning towards the baldface what's the problem?


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

I have the L pants, they're basically the same as any other brand's low end 2 layer goretex pants. The best thing going about them is the jacket to pant zip interface when compared to other equal level pants but you can go better, it just depends if you want the extra features and benefits of the newer 3 layer or gore-tex pro fabric.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The thing I like about my guide pant is that they have 4 vents instead of 2.


----------



## ratking20 (Jan 18, 2013)

i wasnt exactly leaning towards the baldface... i know they are nice, i was pretty much asking how the L gore tex pants compare because they are cheaper, easier to find and on sale more.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am not too impressed with Volcom's L gore-tex. I went through 3 of their pants last year which all teared at the seams. Fortunately, Volcom took care of all three. I say spend the extra on their higher end stuff or go for the Burton AK stuff. I had Burton AK stuff in both 2 and 3 layers and never had a problem with them.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Tuan209 said:


> I am not too impressed with Volcom's L gore-tex. I went through 3 of their pants last year which all teared at the seams. Fortunately, Volcom took care of all three. I say spend the extra on their higher end stuff or go for the Burton AK stuff. I had Burton AK stuff in both 2 and 3 layers and never had a problem with them.


bad luck maybe.

certainly seems to be the odd story.

tons of days on mine with out these issues. (i do have some new ones with not many days yet on)


----------



## ratking20 (Jan 18, 2013)

i went with the baldface guide pants. i just liked them better. i found an old color i liked and for a good price. the charcoal ones with green zippers. boom


----------

